# Blow out of GW\Non-Gw Collectibles!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So ya....Local Gw community went crazy and so on so i am pulling out of the apocalypse size game field and blood angels in general (till the FW rulebook...) So i am looking to trade\sell my baby's for some stuff i can use!


Reaver Class, Imperial Titan-$900 + shipping (VERY VERY Well Painted) 
Warhound Class Imperial Titan-$550 + Shipping (Great paint job + Monster Creature case) 



Blood Angels 
--------- 
This army has a value of $1855.00 IT CAN BE YOURS FOR ONLY $850.00, Now thats a great deal! 

Codex: Blood Angels 
1 Custom Sanguinius 
1 Custom Terminator Captian (Made From Calgar + Terminator bits) 
1 Terminator Sanguinary Priest (With Blood Chalace from spacehulk) 
1 Astorath 
1 Dante, Converted with Winged jump pack 
1 Mephiston 
1 Leamartus 
1 Chaplin 
10 Sanguinary Guard 
4 Sanguinary Priests (Custom with winged jump packs) 
5 Assault Terminators (3LC\2 TH&SS) 
5 Custom Sternguard (FW bolters) 
5 Normal Terminators 
10 mk5 FW Assault Marines with FW weapons 
10 mk2 FW Assault Marines with FW weapons 
20 Tactical marines On Foot 
20 Assault Marines on foot (Death Company) 
8 Devistator Marines (1 Plasma Cannon\1 Multi-Melta\1 Las-Cannon\2 Misslie Launcher (1fw)\3 Heavy Bolters 
3 Scout Bikers (primed black) 
1 Predator Las-Cannon x3 
1 Predator Las-Cannon x3 (Fw Turret) 
1 Landraider Crusader 
1 Furioso Dreadnought 
1 Baal Predator (Flamers\Flamestorm) 
1 Baal Predator (Assault Cannon\Heavy Bolters 
3 Vindicators 
2 Droppods 
3 Landspeeder Typhoons 
2 Stormravens 

For you fantasy players i also have! 


1 Giant Vampire Counts Army-$400 


Lords\Hero's 
------ 
1 Count Mannfred (Bare Metal) 
1 Krell, Lord of Undeath (Painted, finecast) 
1 Heinrich Kemmler (Metal, Primed i think) 
1 Wight King BSB (Primed black,. Metal) 
1 Wight King 
1 Striogi Vampire (OOP, Metal) 
1 Strigori Vampire (From Terrorgiest) 

Core 
----- 
40 Skeletons with spears (Primed Black) 
40 Ghouls (Bare Plastic) 

Special 
-------- 
40 Graveguard (PLastic Empire kitbash\Metal OOP GG\Plastic GG) 
3 Corpsecarts (primed i think 1 or 2 need bit of love but other wise are fine) 

Rare 
----- 
1 Terrorgiest (bare Plastic, Needs some Repairs) 
1.5 Black Coachs (Missing some parts from each i think....) 



Random 
------- 
2 FW Titan Tech Priests-$10 EA New in package. 
1 Winged Hive Tyrany (With Bs\LW * Venom Cannon)-$50 
War of the ring, Mordor Army-$75 
1 Master Painted Doom Wheel -$100 
1 Saint Celestine, Converted with angel wings Extreamtly well painted-$40 
1 Dark Eldar Raider-$25 (painted bone) 
7 Dark Eldar Incubi-$30 (painted bone) 
1 Dark Eldar Ravager-$40 [Unpainted] 
Tyranid Codex-$20 

Lightsabers 
----------------------- 
Mace Windu Force Fx Lightsaber (Master Replica's) $75 
Yoda Force FX Lightsaber (Master Replica's) $100 

Figures 
----------- 
Ton's Just ask, I am working on an exact list. 

Vehicles 
--------- 
Episode 2 Clone Gunship (original release with box) 
Darth Maul's Sith Interceptor 
Naboo N1 Starfighter W\Padme Pilot 

More to come. 

Anime Collectibles 
--------------------- 
10-15 1\100 Scale Gundam Models (Most Series) 



Dungeons & Dragon Miniatures, No stat Cards 
--------------- 
COLOSSAL RED (with box) $250 
gargantuan black dragon $50 
gargantuan white dragon $40 
gargantuan blue dragon $75 
Werewolf Lord x3 15.00 EA 
Hellcat $5 
SWORD ARCHON $3 
Angel of Vengeance $7 
Dread Wraith $9 
ASCENDANT HELLSWORD $10 
Elf Conjurer $10 
Purple Dragon Knight $9 
Elf Dragonkith $5 
Justicator $4 
champion of ellistraee $40 
Lillend $6 
Rikka, Angelic Avenger $10 
Vlaakith the Lich Queen $15 
Trumpet Archon $10 
succubus x2 $20 EA 
Solar $10 
Thrall of blackrazor $5 
Archmage $6 
Storm Silverhand $12 
Lyrander Sky Captain $6 
elminister of shadowdale $15 
Count Strahd Von Zarovich $14 
orc wardrummer $5 
Artemis Entreri $25 
Spellscale Sorcerer $2 
werewolf champion $8 
asura $3.50 
Silver Sorcerer $5 
Ghaele Eladrin $5 
Raistlin Majere $15 
Gold Champion $6 

Assorted Dragon Miniatures, Still sorting. 

World of Warcraft Miniature game, hardboard starter + Tons of Extra figures -$40 

Things i will take in trade 
----------------------- 

GW 
------- 
1 Eldar Farseer On Jetbike (Conversions would be great) 
6 Eldar Jetbikes (2 Sherkian Cannons) 
1 Eldar Nightwing 
10 Black Knights (plastic) 
1 6th Edition Gamers Edition Rulebook 
1 Razorwing 

Flames of war 
------------------ 
2 King Tigers 
2 Tigers 
1 Bergepanther 
2 Sd Kfz 7/1 
6 Panzerwerfer6 
German armored Scout platoon 

. 

Military collectibles 
----------------- 
WW2 R.A.F officer's cap 
WW2 WEHRMACHT PANZER VISOR CAP 

Tamiya Model Kits 
---------------------- 
1\16 RC King Tiger Product. Turret - Full Option Kit 
1\16 RC German Panther Type G - Full Option Kit 
1/16 RC Tiger I DMD/MF01 Accessory - Full Option Kit


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, tons of new haves\wants lets make a deal!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

are we talking american or canadian dollars?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

American, Not that there is really a difference lately =/


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Would you have any pics of these? just so i can get a better idea of exactly what i'm looking at.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Why yes i do depends what you are interested toss me a PM.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Can you quote me the shipping cost on the mace windu light sabre and is it with its original packageing etc,


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

No Original Packaging, it would run about 90-100 after shipping.


----------

